# Four new Manueli pics



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I present to you: 6 inches of pure evil









View attachment 48409


View attachment 48410


View attachment 48411


View attachment 48412


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

sweet! how long has the pleco been in there?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

great pics as always. i check out your site from time to time and notice that u have tons of pleco's in your tanks. have u lost any of them. i am afraid to put fancy pleco's in with my p's.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you, guys and gal









That Pleco (a Queen Arabesque, btw) has been in that tank since 6 months, together with two buddies (I hope they'll breed eventually - for the achievement itself, the cash and to serve all nay-sayers a big "Up yours"







)

I've been keeping pleco's with my piranha's: first el-cheapo Commons, and later, when I found my first "fancy" one (a 10 dollar Clown Pleco), I basically became fascinated by pleco's as well as piranha's.
What I currently have in my tank is the result of almost three years of observations and experiments with various different fish and set-ups, based on what I've obserbed before - a time-consuming and costly process (I did loose a few pleco's, although the last casualty was a year ago), but worth every penny!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Jonas he looks great. He appears to be thickening up a tad for you. Is this the age/size when they start getting thicker? I am very unfamiliar with manueli considering I have never owned one.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

DAMN he is sweet!


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice fish..................


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice looking manny


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

mannys rock, I am envious! good luck with that beatiful fish man!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Man, your manny looks great. And he has the personality to boot.

. . . how I hate you.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

One sentence... your a lucky assmofo!!!

Very impressive Jeff!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That fish is f*cking Badass! Id kick someones ass for that fish :laugh:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

manny's aren't evil...they're cute!! look at those big puppy eyes 

how much has it grown since you've gotten it judaz? post some before and after pics


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Your manny is just amazing









He looks so great and healthy, good job


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> One sentence... your a lucky assmofo!!!
> 
> Very impressive Jeff!!!
> 
> ...


Whos Jeff?!?!









Awesome pics of your stunning Manny as always Jonas!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> manny's aren't evil...they're cute!! look at those big puppy eyes
> 
> how much has it grown since you've gotten it judaz? post some before and after pics
> 
> ...


Well, let's keep it at him being a wolf in sheeps clothings: his fluffy, cuddly appearance doesn't really do his temper justice (or vice versa...)

When I got him, in July 2002, he was about 4-4,5" in size, pale in coloration and completely banged-up - now he's just over 6" (all guesstimated).

Here's a piccy of him taken taken on the day I got him:









And one month later:









Thanks for all your compliments, people


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Everytime I see pics of your manny I







Awesome colouration








Will he keep those colours as an adult? As for your Queen Arabesque Plecos ...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow he got all that sparkle in one month? very nice. I like ur plecos better tho hehehe (hides*)


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

he sure has bulked up since you got him. i love mannys, if you ever get bored of him do you wanna send him to me?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

slowly becoming the monster he strives to be.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > One sentence... your a lucky assmofo!!!
> ...


WHOOPS!!!







Sorry Jonas. I dont know what I was thinking.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

amazing fish as always judazz


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


Don't sweat it, Anton









Filo: the first picture was taken just after I released him in that tank. As a home warming party he thrashed up the place, and clouded up the tank with sand and debris... He already was shiny back then, but it doesn't show well no that picture indeed.

Gord: he'll loose his tiger print and green hue once he reaches maturity, unfortunately. But his humeral spot will get bigger, the red even redder, and he'll become much more Pygo-like in appearance. But by then, I have to ask my grandkids to type my posts for me while I sit back and enjoy yet another fine liquid meal through a tube...









Spidey: never stop dreaming


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome Manny!


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

great, but it seems your manny isn't growing to me


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Likes always this is some of the beautiful fish i ever seen here








Awesome coloration , healty and no fear









Your manny is just














Jonas


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

RBPIRANHA 1 said:


> great, but it seems your manny isn't growing to me
> [snapback]888537[/snapback]​


Lol ,i think you need to do some more research before you make a comment like that.

Looks great judazz


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Crazy mix

That kicks ass!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

that manny is getting thicker. Looks beautiful


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Great looking manny Jonas..guess what?!?! My Manny started eating them one by one after 4 days, I only have 4 tetras left and 4 convicts. Before i had 5 tetras and 8 convicts. becuase i increased the temp from 80 to 83.

i'll post pics soon again.. and yours has always impressed me.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

fliptasciouz said:


> Great looking manny Jonas..guess what?!?! My Manny started eating them one by one after 4 days, I only have 4 tetras left and 4 convicts. Before i had 5 tetras and 8 convicts. becuase i increased the temp from 80 to 83.
> [snapback]889195[/snapback]​


Told ya







But it's good to hear your Manny's starting to get comfortable! I'm looking forward to some new pics.

RBPIRANHA 1:
He hasn't grown much indeed (he needed 18 months to grow almost 2"), but that's typical for Serra's. Compared to Pygo's, they are very slow growers, even at smaller sizes.

Thank you all for your compliments, people


----------

